# Conway Scenic Railway



## NETrainfan (Sep 12, 2017)

With the news of Irma changing, it seemed time to post about

the Conway Scenic Railway- New Hampshire) Five of us went on the dome car of

this train from North Conway to Bartlett last week.

Have any of you been on this train?

The train not only goes from N. Conway to Bartlett but also

from N. Conway to Conway and to the longer Notch train ride.

The Notch train ride is 4 and 1/2 hours long.

These are examples of old trains revived to go 20 miles per hour or so.

some with dining. The dome car was from 1950.


----------



## lo2e (Sep 12, 2017)

I used to live close to that area and did the Notch train several times. Beautiful views, especially in fall foliage times.


----------



## Hytec (Sep 12, 2017)

I rode the Rail Fan Special to see the Ball Signal at Whitfield, NH Sunday week ago (9/3). Great ride, good food, and excellent company (retired Amtrak Engineer and an Amtrak Design Safety Engineer). The only minor disappointment was that Harvey chose that day to dump his rain load on most of central New Hampshire all day. There were a few who believed the forecast and brought total coverage rain gear....hats off to them. I was aware of the forecast, but didn't have sufficient room in my suitcase that had to cover two nights on 19/20 and four nights with my brother. Got great photos of raindrops on the forward window of the dome car, Dorthea Mae, that obscured Crawford Station, the Ball Signal, Willey Brook Trestle, and various scenery. Otherwise great trip, gonna do it again next year.


----------



## NETrainfan (Sep 13, 2017)

Glad to see that others have had the experience of the Conway Scenic Railway.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 13, 2017)

The Notch train is the one to take in the Fall. First-class and dome seats sell out quickly.


----------



## NETrainfan (Oct 16, 2017)

The Notch Train is next on the list for next year!


----------

